# Competition Ready Roadshow Detailing Class in London! - Products, Pads & Tools for th



## Mike Phillips

*Competition Ready Roadshow Detailing Class in London! - Products, Pads & Tools for th*

*Competition Ready Roadshow Detailing Class in London! - Products, Pads & Tools for the class!*

We limited this class to 24 people and here's some and the class filled up incredibly fast!

pj at Waxstock is accepting STANDBY reservations in case anyone cancels so if you really wanted to attend this first ever Competition Ready Roadshow Detailing Class then shoot him an e-mail ASAP!

*[email protected]*

A few weeks ago I packed up some products, pads and tools for this one day class and today I found out that everything has arrived into the U.K. safe and sound. Next the products will be delivered to pj at Waxstock and then taken to the Buff Monkey Garage when Yancy and I arrive and visit the Buff Monkey Garage the day before the class to set-up.

This is the first time for us teaching a class at Waxstock so this first time it's a full one day class. As such there's no way to go over ALL the products I showcase at our normal *3-day Competition Ready Detailing Class* here in the U.S. but if this first class goes great who knows what we'll do next year.

I took some pictures of the products, pads and tools we'll be using to share on the DodoJuice car detailing discussion forum and the AutogeekOnline.net car detailing discussion forum.

Thought I would share them here too... here's just a few and I'll add more tomorrow. For the portion of the class on exterior detailing we'll be using Wolfgang products!










*Wolfgang Perfekt Finish Paint Prep to prep the paint for the Wolfgang Uber Ceramic Paint Coating*










*Wolfgang Uber Compound to remove any and all paint defects*










*Wolfgang Finishing Glaze to perfect the paint before chemically stripping...*










*And Wolfgang Uber Ceramic Paint Coating to seal the paint and create that glassy look everyone loves...*

*







*

*So these are the products in this first set of pictures of the products my class will be using on Friday, July 22nd!*


----------



## WHIZZER

Mike I'm sure it will be s huge success and the chaps on the course will have a great day . It was great meeting you in person at Sema a few years back and then again at Autogeek a year ago. Advise is always first class.


----------



## Mike Phillips

***Update***

The UK Sales Manager, *Stuart Colclough* along with FLEX Power Tools has generously offered to provide *24 FLEX Tools* for this class!

Including,

8 Flex XC 3401 Dual Action Orbital Polishers 










Motorgeek will have copies of my FLEX 3401 how-to book for sale and I'll be in the booth signing copies.










8 Flex PE14 Rotary Polishers










8 Flex PE8 Kompact 3 Rotary Polishers 










Bob McKee, owner of Autogeek had me send over Lake Country 6.5" Hybrid Foam pads for use with the FLEX polishers.










You'll also see 5.5" Lake Country foam Flat pads in

*Orange = Cutting*
*White = Polishing*
*Black = Finishing*
*Blue = Waxing *
For use with twelve DAS6 Orbital polishers being provided by pj at Waxstock!

That's not all folks... more pictures of the products, pads and tools everyone that's attending this class is going to get to use!


----------



## Paul.D

Last time I started playing with new tools it became very expensive !!!


----------



## Mike Phillips

*As promised.... more tools, pads and products for the London Roadshow Class!*

*I shipped over an Autogeek one quart Foam Gun for the class session on car washing to prep cars for machine polishing*










*Here's another box that was shipped over.... what's in the box?*










*Wheel Woolies Black Boar's Hair Brushes and Microfiber Chenille Wash Mitts!*










*Also sent are some products from Nanoskin including,*

Nanoskin Autoscrub Wash Mitts and Nanoskin Autoscrub Towels - For mechanically decontaminating paint during the washing step to save time when prepping a car for machine polishing.

I also sent some Nanoskin Autoscrub Pads to show how to mechanically decontaminate paint by machine!










_This class is going to be a blast!_

And like all my classes, his class is going to be full bore HANDS-ON!

There won't be any sitting around in chairs listening to someone drone on and on about car detailing - nope... those attending will be working!


----------



## Mike Phillips

MORE PICTURES!

I teach both hand sanding and machine sanding techniques in my classes.

This is a Griot's Garage 3" Mini Polisher and I show guys how to turn this mini polisher into a *precision 3" machine sander*!










*I sent over Mirka Abralon Sanding Discs and 3M Trizact Sanding Discs!*


----------



## Mike Phillips

Hand sanding techniques using Meguiar's Nikken Finishing Papers!

Hand sanding techniques are important skills you can use for a lifetime when the need arises like leveling orange peel and removing other surface texture issues in the paint. For this class I sent over a box that includes,

#2000
#2500
#3000
Meguiar's E7200 Sanding Backing Pads




























_*Thank you to everyone that signed up to attend this first full day, hardcore detailing class!*_


----------



## Mike Phillips

More cool tools!



















Oh yeah!!!!


----------



## Mike Phillips

3M Trizact #3000 and #5000 finishing discs for machine sanding!

After you finish out with #5000 Trizact you can remove the sanding marks without even trying... even a first time can do it!


----------



## Mike Phillips

HighLine Meter II & PosiTest DFT

Now this will be educational - measuring paint thickness with two different Paint Thickness Gauges!


----------



## Mike Phillips

Wool pads for the FLEX PE14 Rotary Polisher

Every detailer needs to know how to correctly use a wool pad on a rotary buffer for those times when you need to cut fast or remove 100% of your sanding marks - especially around edges and raised body lines and in convex and concave curves!

Lake Country 7.5" Electrified Wool Polishing pad



















*Electrified?*

The word electrified means Lake Country has taken the extra step to electrify the wool which removes the natural sharp barbs found in wool creating a pad that cuts fast but finishes with less scouring of the paint. This is a real benefit when buffing thin, scratch-sensitive clearcoat finishes.


----------



## Mike Phillips

How to jewel paint with only a rotary polisher

For the class session on jeweling I shipped over the best jeweling pads on the market, which are the Lake Country 6.5" Gold Hybrid Jeweling Pads!

Lake Country 6.5" Gold Hybrid Jeweling Pads



















*We'll be using these on the FLEX PE14 Rotary Polishers provided to us by FLEX!*


----------



## Mike Phillips

Top quality microfiber towels and microfiber gloves!

We're so thankful to Aki and the guys at the Buff Monkey Garage for allowing us to use their shop. It would be too much to ask them to supply all the microfiber towels needed for a class so I've shipped over both Microfiber Towels and Microfiber Gloves!




























_*I love the glove!*_


----------



## Mike Phillips

RUPES Car Detailing Class

*RUPES has generously offered to provide,

*2 Mark II BigFoot 15 orbital polishers
2 Mark II BigFoot 21 orbital polishers
1 Nano iBrid Kit










I sent over

12 of the RUPES Blue Coarse Foam Cutting Pads
12 of the RUPES White Foam Finishing Pads
RUPES Zephir Gloss Coarse Gel Compound
RUPES Diamond Ultra Fine Gel Polish










Motorgeek will have copies of my RUPES how-to book for sale and I'll be in the booth signing copies.










_*Thank you RUPES!*_


----------



## Mike Phillips

One more pic to go...

There's one more picture I have to add but I'll wait till tomorrow to post it to this thread.


----------



## Paul.D

Mike is there anything we need to bring apart from ourselves and clothes we don't mind getting dirty and polish covered in ?


----------



## Mike Phillips

Paul.D said:


> Mike is there anything we need to bring apart from ourselves and clothes we don't mind getting dirty and polish covered in ?


I'll be sending out an e-mail today that is similar to the e-mail I send out for my classes here in the U.S.

So watch your in-box for my e-mail and then in you have any questions please reply to the e-mail.

:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips

***Update***

Happy to announce the first Competition Ready Roadshow Class at Waxstock is SOLD OUT!










Thank you to pj and Dom at Waxstock for all his hard work behind the scenes and their support.

Thank you to Aki Asemi and his team at Buff Monkey Garage for their support and the use of their shop for this landmark event.

Thank you to Ron Lin at MotorGeek for his support and all the support from MotorGeek.

Thank you to Bob Eichelberg, Stuart Colclough and Flex for their support.

Thank you to Francesco Ginocchio and RUPES for their support.

Thank you to Dave Patterson at Lake Country for their support.

And a huge thank you to everyone that signed up for this class. I promise you it's going to be both educational and fun!


----------



## Mike Phillips

_But that's not all folks...._

pj and Dom from Dodo Juice and Waxstock have generously provided *TWELVE Dodo Juice DAS-6 Dual Action Polishers* for this class!










_*Now we're ready to shake the terra firma!

*_

Thank you pj and Dom!


----------



## Mike Phillips

***Update***

Some very cool news about the Competition Ready Roadshow Class in London! Will be posting as soon as I get a final confirmation.










:thumb:


----------

